
Is Twitter Dead? - ducuboy
http://istwitterdead.com/
======
ducuboy
This is so annoying, I know..

But people just love to debate whether Twitter is alive, dying, or already
dead, so I figured they could use a common space to talk about it.

Twitter is dead, long live Twitter! Cheers, @ducu

